# Using a turkey fryer



## Travisty (Dec 22, 2008)

I just got a turkey fryer for doing full boils this weekend. I will be making three kits forour wedding reception that will be in May. So I'm thinking I'll need to start these beers by February at the latest. Problem I just realized I might have is that it's going to be stinkin cold outside and I'm not sure I'm going to want to bestanding outside tending to a boiling wort! Has anyone used one of these turkey fryers indoors before? I understand that therecould besome serious fire hazards involved in using a propane tank indoors. Is there any way to eliminate them?


Also on a related note, if a person is going to make a kit that's designed for partial boils, what do you do with the hop amounts? The utilization is going to be much higher with a full boil right? Do I need to cut back the hops included in the kit or not?


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd be afraid of not just it being a fire hazard, but also a serious problem if there was a gas leak and not enough ventilation. Also, if the pot tumped over it couldbe a real mess depending on where you had it!! Igot one a couple weeks ago for full boil worts, but haven't had a chance to fire it upyet. It was 14F outside this morning, so I know the feeling.


When I've done partials, I'vejust split up the hops evenly between the pots and kept the boil times the same. I'veonly done a few beerssofar, so someone with more expertise might advise differently.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 22, 2008)

Uhhhh .... you better think twice about doing what you're proposing inside your house. I have been brewing all-grain beers for a few years now, and have endured the cold weather ..... and survived! Seriously, it's not worth the risks. 


And you're right about the alpha acid utilization. My suggestion would be to download a free trial of BeerSmith, as it will take all the guess-work out of brewing great beers.


http://www.beersmith.com/




- GL63


----------



## Travisty (Dec 22, 2008)

Thinking twice is exactly what I'm doing! That's why I asked the question!




Now I know for sure I shouldn't do it! Thanks!


----------



## fratermus (Dec 22, 2008)

Travisty said:


> Problem I just realized I might have is that it's going to be stinkin cold outside and I'm not sure I'm going to want to bestanding outside tending to a boiling wort! Has anyone used one of these turkey fryers indoors before?



It is fairly common for brewers in cold climes to brew inside the garage near the door (with the garage door open). This keeps the wind off the brewer (and kettle) while allowing ventilation. Exercise common sense, but it can be done. 

I've never done it because my back patio has a near-enclosed area that allows me to stay out of the weather.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't use it inside. Fire hazard and Carbon Monoxide hazard. Inside a garage with the door open is OK. Just try to find a sheltered area. In regards to the hops most will half the hop bill when doing a full boil on an extract kit. I made a couple extract kits using a full boil, added all the hops and the beer came out way out of balance and way too bitter and not in a good bitter way.


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2008)

3 Words 
*DON'T DO IT !*
*If you nust get an exhaust fan and a good supply of fresh air.*


----------



## gaudet (Dec 24, 2008)

A few self help videos. Be careful with your endeavors...........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA71ZEmOQko"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA71ZEmOQko[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9M7s0eiUT4&amp;feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9M7s0eiUT4&amp;feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQBzT5BezmY&amp;feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQBzT5BezmY&amp;feature=related[/ame]


----------

